# Uploading/Posting Photos



## James D (2 Apr 2012)

Hi,

Wondering if someone could point me in the right direction, every time I try and upload photo's stored on my laptop I get the below red cross in a box?







I also get the same red cross when I try to link to a photo on my Facebook account using the url?





I'm sure I'm doing something basic that's wrong but can't see any other options? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jim55 (2 Apr 2012)

you neet to upload them to photobucket or something(flicker ?)click on the img link under the pic and just paste it into yr msg


----------



## simon.r (2 Apr 2012)

I use tinypic.

After you've uploaded your photo copy the text in the 'Direct Link for Layouts' box, click on the 'Insert/edit image' icon (the tree) that appears above the new message or reply box, then paste the link into the box that appears.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2012)

You are a very new member to Cycle Chat with only a few posts, SO you cannot post pics. Get a higher post count and you will be able to post pics.


----------



## James D (2 Apr 2012)

Cheers everyone - will make some more posts and give it another go!


----------



## Shaun (3 Apr 2012)

There are two different ways to add images to posts:

Upload - this is for when the image files are located on _your_ computer. You click the *Upload a File* button, locate the file on your computer, then select it and the board will upload it, attach it to your post, and offer you the choice of including either a thumbnail or the full image in your post (will be inserted wherever your cursor is currently located).
Link - to an imaged based on a web site/service. For this you use the *gree tree icon* on the editor toolbar, which will popup a box asking for the image URL (the web address for the image). Type/paste in the location of the image and the board will download a copy and insert it into your post.
 
Hope this helps, but if you get stuck give us another shout. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Sep 2012)

I've just tried to upload some photo's of my new bike and nothing happens but this thread said to some else they needed a better post count.. So how long have I got to wait..


----------



## Shaun (5 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I've just tried to upload some photo's of my new bike and nothing happens but this thread said to some else they needed a better post count.. So how long have I got to wait..


 
You have sufficient account privileges - are you trying to upload photos from your PC/laptop?


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Sep 2012)

Sorry been out all day... yes we are loading from the laptop via Photobucket or Tinypix plus we have resized for forum use..


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Sorry been out all day... yes we are loading from the laptop via Photobucket or Tinypix plus we have resized for forum use..


 
If you're uploading the actual image files from the HDD on your laptop then you need to click the "Upload a File" button to add it to posts.

If the images are hosted on a website somewhere you need the image URL which you then post using the editor icon - the one that looks like tree - just paste the image URL into there and it will be included in your post.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Sep 2012)

Thanks Shaun.. I'll have a go later..


----------



## SJCH (14 Sep 2012)

So when does a newbie qualify to upload images?


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2012)

SJCH said:


> So when does a newbie qualify to upload images?


 
You just need to make a few more posts ...  ... not too many.

Pop in the Cafe and shoot the breeze a little bit and then you'll find you can upload pics.


----------



## Brains (27 Oct 2012)

testing the upload method


----------



## MarkA (18 Jun 2013)

How many posts do I need before I can upload a picture? I seem to be too new yet and was curious.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2013)

MarkA said:


> How many posts do I need before I can upload a picture? I seem to be too new yet and was curious.


 
Not too many, just keep enjoying the forums and it'll soon kick in.


----------



## MarkA (18 Jun 2013)

Thanks, I'll keep it up!


----------



## Archeress (7 Aug 2013)

Hello Shaun,

Can you tell me how many posts I need to post photos? I have made 80 posts, yet still cannot seem to post photos. I have tried uploading from my PC and when previewing get "view attachment #####" which I would rather not do. When I use flickr and paste the URL into the box generated when I click insert photo icon, when I preview the post there is just a box with the letters "IMG" in the middle. The file is a jpeg. I would rather embed the image into the text.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2013)

@Archeress when you click _Upload a File_ and the file content is uploaded to the CC server (the 100% blue bar thingy) you get two options; Thumbnail and Full Image.

Place your cursor in the post window - where you want the image to appear - then click the _Full Image_ button and it should insert the photo - like this:







The Thumbnail option shows a small thumbnail and when people click on it they see the whole image in a viewer - try clicking the one below:




Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2013)

Oh, and if it doesn't work - enjoy the picture of the fluffy kitten ...


----------



## Archeress (7 Aug 2013)

Hi @Shaun,

Just testing...

Uploaded Thumbnail:



Uploaded Full Image:





Flickr insert





Hugs
Archeress x

Edit: Okay so when posted it differs from the preview screen although the flickr insert doesn't work. x


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2013)

Great, you've cracked the upload.

Flickr links need to point to an actual image rather than just a page. If you go to your Flickr photo page - http://www.flickr.com/photos/devonbowgirl/9459747808/in/photostream/ - you'll see a share icon -



- click this and select *Grab the HTML/BBCode*. Change the drop-down to *Medium 800 (800 x 535)* and change the radio button to *BBCode* (which looks like this):


```
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/devonbow
girl/9459747808/][img]http://farm8.staticflick
r.com/7397/9459747808_d39e9dc4d4_c.jpg
[/img][/url][url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/d
evonbowgirl/9459747808/]CycleChat[/url] by
[url=http://www.flickr.com/people/devonbowg
irl/]devonbowgirl[/url], on Flickr
```
 
Now click in the code box, which highlights it, and either CTRL + C or right-click _Copy_ and paste it into your post where you want it to load with CTRL + V or right-click _Paste_ - like so:




CycleChat by devonbowgirl, on Flickr


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2013)

Alternatively, view your photostream, click the image, right-click and select *Medium 800*, then right-click and select *Copy Image Location* (http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/9459747808_d39e9dc4d4_c.jpg).

Now just click the photo icon and paste the URL:






Ta da!


----------

